# Fav rub on a butt



## chad e (Jun 12, 2016)

I have used Jeff's rub several times and always comes out good. Ran across a recipe for Kansas City Kryptonite and wondered if anyone had tried in on a butt? Or if you have another favorite...put it up here! The wifeand I host a luau themed party...no actual pit roasted pig, so i was looking for a good butt rub!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2016)

I use a very simple rub on all my pork.

Al’s Pork rub

1 1/2 cups raw sugar (turbinado)

1/4 cup red pepper flakes

1/2 cup granulated onion

1/2 cup granulated garlic

1/2 cup black pepper

1/2 cup smoked paprika

1/4 cup Spanish or Hungarian paprika

Al


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2016)

I use this on everything. The kids put it on French Fries and Popcorn!...JJ

*Cajun Rib Tickler*

1C Tubinado or Dried Brown Sugar*

1/4C Paprika**

2T Kosher Salt

2T Garlic Powder

2T Onion Powder

2T Mustard Powder

2T Chili Powder

2tsp Black Pepper

1-2tsp Cayenne

2tsp Dry Oregano

2tsp Dry Thyme

2tsp Cry Celery Flakes

1tsp Celery Seed

Grind the Oregano, Thyme, Celery Flake and Seed. Mix all and store in air tight container, up to 3 months...

Notes...* Leave out the Sugar for a *Cajun Blackening Spice.*  Spinkle a lot or a little, on whatever meat, dip in melted Butter or Olive oil and saute in a very hot pan until cooked to your desired IT.

             ** If you wish you can use Smoked Paprika in the recipe. This will give a seasoning that will add some "Smokey flavor" to Grilled, Sauteed, Fried or Roasted meat, not just stuff you smoke.

Mix and store in an air tight container...JJ


----------

